# Connection Dropping



## Midnite8 (May 13, 2010)

I'm trying to fix a problem at my friend's house. His internet always drops for about 5 seconds then reconnects very frequently.

He is using a Linksys WRK54G Router, a RCA/Thomson DHG535 cable modem/gateway, and there is a Motorola Signal booster, all connected to that RCA/Thomson DHG535 cable modem/gateway. I unplugged the signal booster to see if that fixes it but it didnt. His ethernet cables also look quite unstable as for near the connector, I can see the little wires and it is not covered by the plastic/rubber thing wrapping the cables itself. I am going to get him some new Ethernet cables tomorrow.

I'm not quite sure what could be causing these frequent mini drops in the connection, any insight?


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 13, 2010)

Well Assuming this router is being used on DSL, make sure that if the telephone line CARRYING the DSL is also being used as a telephone line / Fax line that there is a filter on that line.

I have many clients who have this problem because someone else has moved the Phone / Fax that's on the other end of the line, and forgotten to reconnect the filter.

Every time they make  / receive a phone call the DSL line drops, and this is reasonably normal if you don't have a filter.

There also seems to be a LOT of buzz about firmware upgrades for that model... you may need one...


----------



## Midnite8 (May 13, 2010)

Hmm I'll check out the phone lines but this doesn't happen when they make / receive a phone call it's constant. I tried updating the firmware but it gave me a warning error saying upgrade or update path error.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 13, 2010)

When his internet drops see if he can ping the router still. If he can, there's a problem with the modem or ISP line and he should contact them. But it could also be one of the issues BazookaJoe mentioned


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2010)

lower the Beacon Interval ? ( lower the better ) if using wireless that is.  Don't know if it's called that under that router or even if it has the option.


----------



## Midnite8 (May 14, 2010)

Today, I brought my ethernet cable and tried it out. The connection did not drop at all in a duraction of about 8 hrs, then there was just 1 drop out.
Ok, I took a pic of that RCA/Thompson DHG535 cable modem/gateway.(bad quality from my phone but didnt have a camera at the time).


----------

